# Hot Import Nights San Mateo Pix! (^_^)



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are some pix I took when our crew "R-Rides" drove up from Los Angeles to San Francisco area. It took about 6 hours to get there but it was a fun trip none the less. 

Lots of cars and girls! Our crew is mostly Skyline 350GTs (Infiniti G35s), M45 (Fuga), and a custom widebody Infiniti FX 35 Suv. It's not as nice as GTRs but it's fun to mod this car. We have 2 Widebody Skyline 350GTs as well. 

Both the widebody orange G35 and the FX got 5 trophies total. (^_^)

Anyways, just wanted to share some pix:

Album:

Speedraver\ - HIN San Mateo 3/8/08






















































































































































































Aww, you're not wearing your thong today? 












































































































Posters of hot import chicks: http://www.importposter.com










Wow Randy, Chrome lip on the INSIDE of your 21" wheel!


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Do I make you horny baby... do I? Rawr!


























































































































































GTR Emblem on front grille and wheels. Wow.



































































































Lisa's boobies touching my man boobies... awwww dirrrtttyy!




































What's going on Vic... get a room! (^_^)


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Dang, Viet had to take off that same night! 




































Sorry, too many damn pix to post em all up... almost 1200 pix! 

More pix:

Speedraver\ - HIN San Mateo 3/8/08

Enjoy!  

-john


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pics, cheers.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Where do you find all these beautiful girls:nervous: 

The normal european girl looks like that: 










Cool cars,good idea to tape up the front for long trips:thumbsup:


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

:-D *LOL*

you are right alex ^^


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hoooot boooobs...ohhh i mean cars.... ;-)

thanks you very much for sharing this pics. those infitintis are very rare in switzerland...

cheers


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

everytime I see G35 I like it more and more 
great pics mate...and girls too LOL


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

It is just a matter of time before we see convoys like this full of new GTR's... that is gonna be a nice day....

Great pics, the cars look very nice, very clean...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice pics, thank you so much for sharing and taking all the time to post them. Gotta love that blue tape, wish I could ride like that all day!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*wheels on orange Skyline*

Lovely pics, I might come on over to ur part of the world and check those pipes out!!!! Which ones?? well........................

Could you tell me what wheels these are please!!???


Aww, you're not wearing your thong today? 
http://rarejdm.com/speedraver1/album...o/IMG_2612.jpg


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I am so Jealous... What I truly miss is a good In-And-Out Burger... 

Double Bacon Cheeseburger with EXTRA Grill Onion... Frieds and a Shake...


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing. I like the G35 more and more...really nice rides you guys have!
Looks like a fantastic show:bowdown1:


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Mel HKS said:


> Lovely pics, I might come on over to ur part of the world and check those pipes out!!!! Which ones?? well........................
> 
> Could you tell me what wheels these are please!!???



These wheels are 21" Modulare Modsport wheels:



















Modulare Wheels : 2008

(^_^)


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are some videos:

YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 1
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 2
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 3
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 4
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 5
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 6
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 7
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 8
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 9
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 10
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 11
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 12
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 13
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 14
YouTube - HIN San Mateo 2008 Part 15


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Those are some amazing cars and you's certainly know how to throw a good meet together, but I do have 1 question please. What is all the blue tape about?


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

When we go on long distance shows, we put on blue painter's tape to protect the paint from rock chips flying at you over 80 mph behind cars/trucks as their back wheels kick some tiny debris/small rocks at your front bumper or hood.

One time I decided to not put on the tape on the front portion of the hood, where I usually do, now I have a lovely rock chip on my painted carbon fiber top secret hood, just above where I stopped taping up.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> Those are some amazing cars and you's certainly know how to throw a good meet together, but I do have 1 question please. What is all the blue tape about?


One of the guys works at a paint supply store and got 13 rolls at half price...ha ha!












Never had a custom paint job so I'm just hatin! 

Weird, I thought I saw skyline on a couple of those cars...but not a skyline in sight! Oh, am I hatin again...or just statin?


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Weird, I thought I saw skyline on a couple of those cars...but not a skyline in sight! Oh, am I hatin again...or just statin?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

speedraver said:


> When we go on long distance shows, we put on blue painter's tape to protect the paint from rock chips flying at you over 80 mph behind cars/trucks as their back wheels kick some tiny debris/small rocks at your front bumper or hood.
> 
> One time I decided to not put on the tape on the front portion of the hood, where I usually do, now I have a lovely rock chip on my painted carbon fiber top secret hood, just above where I stopped taping up.


Oh I see, it's a good idea I suppose but I could imagine you's get quite afew funny looks off people (like myself) who didn't understand why the blue tape?

And sorry to hear about your Top Secret bonnet, must have been gutted.


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Oh I see, it's a good idea I suppose but I could imagine you's get quite afew funny looks off people (like myself) who didn't understand why the blue tape?
> 
> And sorry to hear about your Top Secret bonnet, must have been gutted.


It's all good... my TS bonnet only got a tiny .2 cm chip which is not too noticable by others, but mostly by me...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

speedraver said:


>


Thx for the update Hoss, I lived in Japan for a few years...I know what a 350GT is...I also know what isnt!


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Thx for the update Hoss, I lived in Japan for a few years...I know what a 350GT is...I also know what isnt!


Gomenasai... my bad, I didn't mean to condescend you.

For I live in America and 99.9998% of the people here don't know what at 350GT is.

Sumimasen.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

next time i am in cali, we gotta hook up and hit up the Playboy Mansion. You sure know how to have a great time


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow, love the vids as well....good job:smokin:


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

L14M0 said:


> Those are some amazing cars and you's certainly know how to throw a good meet together, but I do have 1 question please. What is all the blue tape about?


I do hope this doesn't catch on in the UK......
I'd rather take the car to the show in a covered trailer than drive like this!


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Just messin' with my friend's ride on the pix below.

The Next Dukes of Hazzard! (^_^)


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's inspiration right there. Imma weld my doors shut, and paint up my R32 like the General Lee 

Dammit, I used to live there (San Mateo), but had no bitchin' ride. Now that I've got the ride, I'm nowhere near the place  And bringin' my GT-R home?? ha, ha, ha!


----------

